
As the Pandemic Forced Layoffs, C.E.O.s Gave Up Little - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/29/business/economy/ceo-pay-pandemic-layoffs.html
======
downrightmike
Of course, they get paid to reduce the number of shares circulating and raise
the value of the stock. Stock market is still unrealistically high, so why
would a CEO accept a pay cut? No, they just cut everyone else and the stock
market fucking loves that.

